# Winchester XSP Recall



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Details of Winchester's recall of 3 1/2-inch chamber XSP shotguns are here: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/04/winchester-issues-safety-warning-and-recall-notice-for-sxp-shotguns.html#more-15166


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

In case you'd like to see the problem with the Winchesters, here is a video:


----------

